# Dog Allergy - Home made exclusion diet help needed



## HelpNeeded-DogAllergy (Jan 5, 2022)

Hi Everyone.

A few weeks back my dog started vomiting blood. An overnight vet stay and $3000+ later he was found to have hemorrhagic gastroenteritis due to food sensitivity. As a puppy he was eating Science Hills Puppy dry kibble, but at 1y.o. (when his metabolism slowed) he was becoming fat, so we moved him to Science hills adult food. He began having itchy feet and face acne due to a reaction. We have been adjusting his food to try and find an appropriate food that would stop his discomfort. Blackhawk, Eukaneuba, Supercoat, Core, all led to the skin irritation and the Natures Goodness may have caused the gastro (or it could have been the neighbors throwing him raw chicken over the fence, unsure). He used to have raw chicken wings and/or dog bones with no noticeable reaction, but allergies can become worse with exposure.
The Vet directed us to science hills hypoallergenic, but he is still itchy and has bleeding face acne. I have given him royal canine hypoallergenic this morning and I have just found him licking his paws. He has also had very little flatulence on the science hills, but I have noticed him farting in the last hour or so (however I didn't phase out his old food slowly, so that could be the cause of the farting - rather than a tummy allergic reaction)
I am thinking it is time to DIY a home-made exclusion diet and any looking for nutritional advise or suggestions. I was considering starting with rice and boiled chicken - however am worried about the chicken maybe being the culprit for his vomiting blood.
Any recipes, advice or resources would be helpful.

Thanks


----------



## Tiogaofharrowgate (Sep 20, 2020)

Having dealt with pancreatic and gastro issues with two family members dogs best you can do is extremely lean, 98 % ground beef and long grain brown rice for a week or two. Rest the belly . Tiny room temp meals several times a day. Lots of dogs are reactive to chicken so stick to the beef. After things heal try a high quality limited ingredient dog food. Royal Cannin makes one, Annamaet fish or orejein six fish all are good. Just no table food or fatty dog treats and the belly will calm down. Better food with lesss fillers will calm the allergies and skin issues.


----------



## Angmas0001 (9 mo ago)

We do pork zucchini carrots squash brown rice sometimes we switch to fish, turkey, beef and tuna I make home made meals also sweet potatoes are good brocoli, banana , apple, blueberries, strawberries.


----------

